# Sleeping while standing up and not eating



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

My 4 month old RIR pullet started being lethargic today. Brought her into the basement which is cool and dark. Giving 2-3 ml of electrolyte solution every 30 minutes. Se did not poop or have anything out for 3 hours. She then pooped once pale, liquid, mo blood. Cannot appreciate tender areas on her body. She is sleeping standing up and will
Move her head side to side. The rest of the flock (10) are fine. They free range and are on chick feeder grower food.
Anything I can do to help her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens can hide not feeling well until they get so sick they can no longer hide it. 

Have you checked every inch of her? 

You want to know if she has anything in her crop and what it feels like if she does. 

You want to be looking for mites. Doing that in the dark helps spot them. 

Is she laying? When was the last time she laid an egg? 

What does her comb look like?

A really good physical is needed by you making note of things that don't seem quite right.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Her crop was palpable but not distended. She is NOT laying yet. I did notice what I would call a few flakes of dandruff if she was human. Her feathers and butt look pristine. What am I looking for in regards to mites in the dark?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Sorry missed these questions: her comb looks unchanged. New to chicks and not familiar with the impact of mites but if this it that WOW! Now I worry about the rest of the flock-just took a quick look at a few of them and could not see anything but I may be missing details


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Movement close to the skin. I probably should have said to use a flashlight in the dark to illuminate the area. Check the neck and the vent area. Mites can suck the life out of a bird. 

But it might not be mites. She may have an issue that will remain a mystery. She might be having serious issues moving into the laying phase. 

With very vague symptoms it's almost impossible to know what might be going on. 

I just saw your new post, are you saying you see something? Or not?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Sorry I wasn’t clear-the two girls I checked looked fine. How much is too electrolyte solution? Should I continue overnight? She will not eat anything. I just looked with a magnifying glass and didn’t see anything like mites.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would stop the electrolytes. Give her sugar water. Dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. Mix some sugar in that. Don't worry about overnight. 

You can also try mixing her feed in a really runny gruel to see if you can get some nutrients in her.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Just did the aspirin and sugar water. Will do the runny gruel in the morning. So thankful for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This may do absolutely nothing. When it's so vague it's more of a throwing spaghetti at the wall without doing harm try.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

So this morning she is looking better. Gave her the aspirin sugar solution every 4 hours overnight. Because she is stronger it is more difficult which is fine. She just ate 4 blueberries and some of the grain/water mixture. If you have any other ideas I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Did a thorough check of the rest of the flock and everyone looks/acts fine. I am worried about this being something contagious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It probably isn't. 

This still might be her feeling down as her body transitions to egg laying. Some of them can feel quite low as that is beginning.

You said her comb is normal looking, is it red?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Her comb looks normal as it is pale like all of the flock-the combs haven’t matured yet and the waffles are small. They are 14 weeks old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, younger than 4 months and not that close to laying. 

If the aspirin is having anything to do with her feeling a bit better then she's either dealing with pain or a fever. A fever would suggest a bacterial infection somewhere. 

Have you offered her her feed as a watery mash? You could try sprinkling a couple of blueberries on it to get her attention.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

She has taken bites of the grain/water mixture. I added blueberries, mealworms and cut up grapes. When I palpate her I cannot elicit and focal areas of tenderness. When a chicken has a fever what signs do they show? Her feet where warm but I had wrapped with a blanket


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are hard when it comes to fever. Their temp range is 101 to 104 and there really isn't a good way to determine it without taking a temp. 

Careful on all the sweet stuff. She could end up with the runs from too much sugar. Chopped hard boiled egg would be a good one to add if you take away some of the fruit.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

How does one take the temp of a chicken? Can you recommend a good book that covers such issues?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

The egg was a hit. Is it weird that sometimes she only opens one eye at a time? Her balance seems fine and her pupils appear to be equal and reactive but the one eye opening (at times/ not constant) looks weird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What egg? Is a pic possible? Never mind, I just realized you were talking about the boiled egg. 

It indicates that she's still not 100%.

A digital thermometer in the vent is the only way to take her temp. It only has to go in a very short distance so that the probe is inside her vent.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Do we are on day 3-not much improvement; eating on and off, still weak and still has one eye shut at times. Should I give an antibiotic at this point?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Problem is you don't know what you're treating. Different antibiotics treat different things. If you can get it you can try a broad spectrum antibiotic like Tylan. If within in 3 days there is no improvement then the problem is something else.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree with robin, you shouldn't just throw random antibiotics at any critter. 
Did you ever get her temperature taken?
How is your temperature and humidity there? Have you tried cooling measures?
What else have you tried as far as ways to make her feel better?


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you for all your ideas and questions. We are on day 4 of her waxing and waning. She has moments of brilliance and then seems to tire. I live in the NE US so my initial steps where take her out of the heat and but her in the coolest room which was the basement. Since then I put her in areas that seem to be a comfortable temperature and where I can keep a close eye; basement, office, coop, run etc. I never did take her temperature. Never gave antibiotics. Supportive care with syringe fluids (water, sugar, aspirin ) as needed, mixture of food hoping there will be something she likes: fruit, mealworms, fermented grain, egg, pumpkin. I just keep watching her and intervene with syringe feeds when she seems especially listless. If it seems like I am missing something please let me know. Many thanks for sharing your expertise.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than the antibiotics as a hale mary I can't think of anything.


----------



## Ckerr (Jul 11, 2020)

Good morning-wanted to update you regarding my sick 14 week old pullet. Yesterday she seemed to have turned the corner, eating, drinking and playing with her friends. I did keep her off the roost again last night; she was in a cage I have inside the coop as I was afraid she wasn’t 100% and we have some very high roosts. She looks good again this morning so I feel pretty confident in telling you she has recovered. Never want to go through this again but I learned some valuable lessons. 1-I have to learn more about what a normal physical exam for a chicken is. (I had never actually looked at their vents before this)2-the thought of mites and lice and worms is disturbing but I must do regular checks for these creatures and I plan on asking my dog vet if they will do analysis of chicken poop. 3-this forum is so helpful and in this case life saving for my chick. I am thankful for your patience and knowledge. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We were all there at one point with our birds. Helping someone who really cares about the birds' wellbeing is why we're here. 

It's made my morning to know that she seems to be turning a corner for the better. 

Large animal vets are sometimes more willing to deal with chickens. The one I had in my old state saw mine and did surgery on a couple of them. Doing a fecal should be something your vet would be willing to do since it's pretty much the same as it is for any other animal.


----------



## BarbaraR (Jun 28, 2015)

Ckerr said:


> My 4 month old RIR pullet started being lethargic today. Brought her into the basement which is cool and dark. Giving 2-3 ml of electrolyte solution every 30 minutes. Se did not poop or have anything out for 3 hours. She then pooped once pale, liquid, mo blood. Cannot appreciate tender areas on her body. She is sleeping standing up and will
> Move her head side to side. The rest of the flock (10) are fine. They free range and are on chick feeder grower food.
> Anything I can do to help her?


Like everyone said, rule out the common stuff(mites, etc), see if it is the heat (improves in AC), is she eating okay? I almost lost a young mother whose oldest chick died. She stopped eating and we had to tube feed her. I dosed her with homeopathics (pm if you want THAT story) for 2 days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It isn't necessary to have the conversation about homeopathics off the forum. Unless something is blatantly posted that could cause harm then being out in the open does help others who read the post.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am an herblist, aromatherapist, naturalist and homeopathic intern. If you ever have questions, please let me know  I would be happy to go over any questions you might have.


----------

